# Load calculation software for two family house



## gwa357 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello. Need to provide a load calculation for a two family house and I'm looking for a residential load calculation software or worksheets. I need a form 220.85, however I was unable to find any resource to help me with the calculations. Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

gwa357 said:


> Hello. Need to provide a load calculation for a two family house and I'm looking for a residential load calculation software or worksheets. I need a form 220.85, however I was unable to find any resource to help me with the calculations. Any advice is highly appreciated.



What's a two family house? If you are referring to a townhouse or a condo situation, call an electrician to do the load calculation since it's more complicated.

If you are looking for a standard residential load calculation spreadsheet, follow this link and select "download the worksheet".

http://www.naperville.il.us/loadcalculator.aspx

An intro would be nice too. You can do that in the introduction section of this forum, and before asking us to decipher the formulas in this spreadsheet, I would highly recommend you take this route so we know more about you.

Welcome to CT.


----------



## gwa357 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you Rselectric1! The house is a detached two-family dwelling. My electrician sends me to an engineer to do these calculations and the price tag of this service is what keeps me away. I already submitted 220.83 and 220.1 - 220.61, but the town specifically requests 220.85 form. It does not seem to be complicated at all and I can put together a worksheet myself; just did not want to reinvent the wheel. The best source I came across is http://www.inspectionbureau.com/; google for "ibi residential load calculation worksheet", but it is lacking 220.85 form.


----------

